# Jacking Up A Fifth Wheel



## palod (May 17, 2005)

Hello All:

We own a 2005 Outback 30FRKS - fifth wheel.

The axles are equipped with the "UltruLube" grease caps. But, the AlKo manual says that the bearings must still be inspected once a year. Which means that the hubs have got to be disassembled, cleaned, greased, and reinstalled just as with "normal" grease caps.

Not a problem - I've done quite a few boat trailer bearings over the years.

HOWEVER - Just how do you properly jack up one side of a fifth wheel RV?

I can block up my 12 ton hydraulic jack to lift on the frame (AlKO says not to jack on the axle) - and use my heavy duty jackstands to hold it there. Again, no problem.

But, it seemas as though jacking up one side of the RV will put a lot of strain on the landing gear and stabilizing jack on the OPPOSITE side. Does this mean that the proper way would be to hook up to my tow vehicle, raise landing gear and stabilizing jacks - and jack it up onjly while attached to the TV? If so, I hope I don't have to go into town for more supplies while I've got it up in the air!

While on the subject of jacks - has anybody used those "Drive On" type of jacks for tire changing? It seems as though this would put a lot of strain on the lifted axle. Any danger of bending that axle?

Palod

Escanaba, Michigan


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Can't help you with the jacking up of a 5th wheel. And I didn't buy any, but I do use 2" x 10" boards cut to different lenghts....stack them up and pull or push the camper up until the other tire lifts, works great. I don't think that you will have any problems with the axle doing that.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Can't help you with the jacking up of a 5th wheel. And I didn't buy any, but I do use 2" x 10" boards cut to different lenghts....stack them up and pull or push the camper up until the other tire lifts, works great. I don't think that you will have any problems with the axle doing that.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]95344[/snapback]​


I would agree with Gary there a lot safer and easier

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I still have a problem visualizing one axle being lifted off the ground by driving the other onto a block... I would think the suspension would have more travel in it then that.....

As far as jacking the 5'er, if it's possible, I think hooking up might be the best thing to do...I would be concerned with the landing gear myself. Of course, I have a TT, not a 5er, so I have no direct knowledge.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I still have a problem visualizing one axle being lifted off the ground by driving the other onto a block... I would think the suspension would have more travel in it then that.....
> Tim
> [snapback]95376[/snapback]​


Left to right there is alot of travel but not much front to back. It takes about 8" of blocking on our 26RS to raise a tire. Long term damage I wouldn't think there would be any as long as your not leaving it propped for days and no travel/walking in the TT or 5ER.

Bill.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If you can lift by the frame how about lifting the rear while the stabilizer are down in the front. the putting the jack stands on each side to balance and have both sides off the ground, just like a car lift.


----------

